# Bridge hight



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Any thoughts about how much clearance there should be for a bridge going over other rails? What look most realalistic?

John


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One simple solution is to adjust the height of the portal and not the bridge. keep the bridge high enough and add scenic sides. They can be removable. Made out of foam, cut to a close tolerance of your highest car/engine.

You can measure(or reasearch) out a real bridge. and convert every 10 feet to 1.4 inches at 1/87 scale

or Buy a portal.

I don't have a number for you just ideas: ohwell:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This is the aproxament locaton of the bridge. I plan on a hill behind the bridge with a tunnel for the outside track.









I think the paint cans have to go. I am still making the truss part of the bridge. I want to make a trestles to the left, and a hill to the right. both will be new to me.

Any comments welcome.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet:thumbsup:

If you needed to spare the grade a bit, you could easily drop it 3/4". That would make your approaches a much easier grade. That height looks great though, if you can make the grade workable. Them Y6bs like to be treated nice...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> Sweet:thumbsup:
> 
> Them Y6bs like to be treated nice...


Ya, I got my first one for my 12th birthday. I wore it out. I tried to get parts for it and was told that it would never run again. Dame. Years later I went to a model train show and bought another one. I still have the both of them. I want to make a dummy out of the 1st one. Strange that your N & W, and my SOU Y6B have the same number as my first Y6B.:laugh: 

I want to get bridge as low as I can so that most of my engines can use this track. I don't want it to look to low.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Stump33366 said:


> Strange that your N & W, and my SOU Y6B have the same number as my first Y6B.:laugh:


Yep...musta been a misprint...that might be one o' them rare ones only found on Ebay:thumbsup:

Be interested to see what makes it beyond repair, they aren't that complicated. Making it a dummy beats putting it in a junkyard scene though and leaves it for a possible repair later on.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Here cabby*

When you think about it, all you have is the same cab. Mantua cabs are changeable maybe yours. Question is what is the standard do both have the standard cab?.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*A lot of missing parts*



shaygetz said:


> Be interested to see what makes it beyond repair, they aren't that complicated.


This engine had a life of hard work almost everyday at the hands of a teenager. Me over 30 years ago.

















That is all there is. A lot of missing parts.
John


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Soo what is the brand? Yardbird trains will carry a 6 wheel truck for the tender. Still don't know what the engine looks like? Looks like a can motor fitted in.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

If you could figure out the brand it would help alot, then search forspare parts that way.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Soo what is the brand? Yardbird trains will carry a 6 wheel truck for the tender. Still don't know what the engine looks like? Looks like a can motor fitted in.


Thay are both Riverrossie (SP?) I think. the top one is working. If you think that parts are out there I will have to change my plans to make it a dummy and make it a power unit agian. The motor was mounted in the cab. There are other things on my layout that need to get done before repairing this engine. It is great to here there is hope. When the time comes I will dismatle the working on and figure out wath all is missing.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Just took another look. "Riverrossi Made in Italy 7713" at the front.

"Riverrossi Made in Italy BREVETTATO" at the rear.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Start your google engine and research the co. I have a Blue Goose made by them back in the eighties. Motors are not always unique to engines but onky by companies. So a motor from a cheeper loco may fit your project. Parts is the key buy used or find a dependable supplier. A diagram sheet would be great.
Keep us posted.
Bob

http://k4-pacific.com/rivarossi.html
http://www.steamlocomotive.com/model/HO-steam.php#rivarossi
http://www.golfmanorhobbies.com/pages/specialties.html
Found these at a forum post.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, yeah, you're missing everything...gear towers and motor, pilot and trailing trucks just for starters...you musta hadda blast when you were young


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> Oh, ......you musta hadda blast when you were young


 were young??? I am young! I still run my trains!:laugh:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*The Bridge is in Place*

The first train drove to the top of the raised track tonight. The grade terned out to be 3.5. Not all of my trains can make it unassisted, others have no trouble.


----------

